# Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: "DAV Nr. 02/2006 "



## Thomas9904 (23. Januar 2006)

Hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren........


----------



## schlot (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: "DAV Nr. 02/2006 "*

wenn ich ehrlich bin,
war mir das zu hoch!
Fakt wird sein daß die es bestimmt nicht schaffen
was vernünftiges zu stande zu bringen!
Zuviel Wissenschaft für mich #c


----------



## Kochtoppangler (23. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: "DAV Nr. 02/2006 "*

Öhm kann den text mal wer übersetzen ?
Ich les da nur bla bla bla ...


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Januar 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: "Pressemeldung: "DAV Nr. 02/2006 "*

Wenn diejenigen die gemeint sind, es schaffen die Angler an der Basis damit zu erreichen und vor allem dieses Praxiswissen mit einzubinden, dann könnte evtl. was bewegt werden. Ich hoffe nicht nur heiße Luft!!!!!


----------

